
Python 3 Module of the Week - ghosthamlet
https://pymotw.com/3/
======
berti
Expected a PyPi module to be highlighted each week, came away disappointed to
find it's just the standard library, which is already covered better at
[https://docs.python.org/3/library/index.html](https://docs.python.org/3/library/index.html)

